# TREK 2300 Max Tire Size



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

Just picked up an older Trek 2300, the one with the aluminum frame and carbon seat-stay. Does anyone know what the maximum tire size that will fit in this frame with the stock Bontrager wheels?


----------



## Vitamin G (Aug 3, 2007)

I had a 2006 Trek 2100. It came with 25c tires. I didn't try 28, but they might fit depending on the brand. The bike rode real nice with 25c tires.


----------

